# JPEG teilweise zerstört - irreparabel?



## randomize (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal war es etwas schwierig, sich bei dieser Frage für ein Forum zu entscheiden, man möge mir verzeihen, wenn es hier vollständig deplatziert ist...
Folgendes Problem: Habe einige JPEG-Bilder, mit denen sozusagen etwas nicht ganz stimmt... Und zwar wenn man in den Ordner geht, in dem sich die Dateien befinden und auf Miniaturansicht umschaltet, werden sämtliche Thumbnails korrekt und vollständig (!!) dargestellt.
Öffnet man nun eines dieser halb-'kaputten' JPEGs in der Vorschau von WinXP, so bleibt das Fenster weiß und es erscheint "Bilddarstellung fehlgeschlagen".
Öffnet man ein solches Bild hingegen in einem Bildverarbeitungsprogramm, so erscheint von mir aus z. B. 80% des Bildes (also vom oberen Rand bis ca. 80% der Bildhöhe runter) ganz normal, darunter ist aber eine einfarbige Fläche, die den Rest den Bildes überdeckt bzw. abschneidet.

Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich, diese Bilder noch zu retten und wenn ja, welche Programme sind dafür empfehlenswert (so es denn welche gibt)? Da - wie gesagt - die Thumbnails ja vollständig angezeigt werden, habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass die Bilddaten hinter diesem "Farbkasten" noch irgendwo erhalten sein müssten.

Danke
randomize


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juni 2006)

Hai,

du kannst einmal versuchen mit dem Programm pcinspector deine Daten wieder herzustellen.

Das du in XP (heile) Miniaturbilder sehen kannst, liegt meines Wissen daran, daß XP diese kleinen Vorschaubilder extra ablegt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## randomize (6. Juni 2006)

Ok danke, dann versuch ichs erstmal damit.



			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das du in XP (heile) Miniaturbilder sehen kannst, liegt meines Wissen daran, daß XP diese kleinen Vorschaubilder extra ablegt.



Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass die TNs in der thumbs.db abgelegt werden (wenn aktiviert), nur bereits darin abgelegt sein ist ja was anderes als erstellen. Und es gab ja gar keine TNs vorher. Ebendiese (heilen) Vorschaubilder wurden ja aus diesen kaputten Dateien erstellt. Die kamen ja gerade frisch von einem anderen Medium. Deshalb wunderts mich ungemein warum die TNs komplett sind, die Datei beim Öffnen jedoch nicht.


----------

